
WoW streamer hires YouTubers who leeched off his stream to run official channel - danso
https://kotaku.com/popular-wow-streamer-hires-youtubers-who-leeched-off-hi-1840377137
======
skrebbel
Note: I don't know anything about games or livestreaming. This is a genuine
question about something that confuses me.

Can someone explain why livestreamers can claim their stream as their own
original content, but reuploaders can't? I mean, someone who livestreams a
game is primarily showing off the artwork and level design and everything put
in by the game company. There's like 90% derived content plus 10% original. A
reuploader does exactly that: take 90% of their content from elsewhere (the
livestreamer) and add 10% (good editing).

I understand that all this is in everybody's benefit: a game company likes
livestreamers because it helps market their game, and a livestreamer likes
reuploaders because it helps market their stream. So the amount of cease-and-
desists going about is low. But still, why does the livestreamer get to own
the content, and not the reuploader? I really don't see the difference to be
frank.

~~~
flafla2
People don’t watch live streamers for the game, they watch them for the
streamer. On the contrary, 90% of the value of the stream comes from the
personality playing the game and 10% comes from the game itself. It is common
for streamers to jump around many games because it was never about which game
was being played.

A good example of this is DayZ, a game that was very buggy and had a lot of
negative criticism, and yet it became very popular _because_ streamers pushed
it so hard. Even bugs and broken mechanics can be fun if you are watching
streamers laugh at it

You could also consider the game to be a “set,” i.e. a digital space that the
livestream is filmed within.

~~~
Erlich_Bachman
If that was true, they would be doing it without games - they would just be
sitting there and chatting for example. But since they don't, it mostly means
that for those streamers people would not have watched them without the game
being played, so the question of whether the game or streamer is at 90% of
value it quite open.

~~~
panic
"Just Chatting" is so popular on Twitch there's an entire category for it:
[https://www.twitch.tv/directory/game/Just%20Chatting](https://www.twitch.tv/directory/game/Just%20Chatting)

~~~
Erlich_Bachman
Exactly, it is a different category with usually different people in it. And
likely different people watching this category than the ones watching games.

------
cletus
I'm honestly surprised at how bad Youtube is at policing reuploaded content.
Compare this to, say, music rights enforcement, where a car with a loud stereo
passing you in the street can cause your video to be demonetized or taken down
for rights violations.

This goes beyond reuploading. There are a ton of videos that use some
clickbait-y title, the likeness of a creator and have inaccurate titles about
what they contain. They then have 30-90 seconds of a clips from the creator
followed by nonsensical filler to get it to the magical 10 minute duration.
I'm not sure the significance of 10 minutes but there clearly is one. Better
monetization? Another ad break?

And the onus of policing this is put entirely on the creator.

Honestly these regurgitation channels should be incredibly easy to detect and
demonetize (if not take down entirely). They're bad for the ecosystem and just
give pages of garbage results when you search for anything.

Now some people are actually good at taking long content and cutting it up
into bite sized pieces. Good for them and it's smart of Asmongold to leverage
them. The onus just shouldn't be on the creator to police this.

~~~
ascii_only
How is your magic algorithm will distinguish "bad" channels from game
reviewers,movie critics and other reviwers? Or should they all be banned too?
Also how it will detect that something is fair use?

------
psaux
Don’t know if he reads HN, but a guy I knew long ago did the Beastie Boy fan
website. Beastie at the time just went with his vs their own since it was
better and had a lot of traffic. Would have expected lawsuits for branding,
etc. Was a fun guy and wicked smart. Dude passed crazy comp sci classes
without studying much.

------
annnoo
It already became a thing. At least in Germany there are a couple bigger
Twitch streamers, which hired the persons who already made good, unofficial
montages or "Best-Of" videos about them. If I am correct they get a share of
the YouTube revenue.

In my opinion this is a great deal for both. The streamer can broaden his
audience by having an official stream highlight YouTube channel, the fans have
more content and won't miss anything and the amateur video editors are getting
a chance to do their passion more professionally (well, most of them had
already good, YouTube focused editing skills)

------
itchyjunk
This has been happening for quite some time. Especially in MOBA like dota2.
There was a problem of other uploaders ripping off original uploaders by just
covering their watermarks and such. Turns out, taking streams that's hours in
length, editing it to just have "good" stuff and uploading it to youtube is
considerable amount of time. Youtube being youtube was even letting re-
uploader claim the original upload and such.(As an example) I think SingSing
just gave access to his youtube account "WehSing" to the guy who was making
clips and they have an arrangement where he pays him (not sure how the
arrangement works).

Side observation: these youtube videos seem to have sponsered messages from
skin,items etc trading type website.The videos also do raffle so users can
"win skins" and such if they like/subscribe/comment. But youtubes recent
policy chances apparently frowns up give-aways in exchange for subscribes and
like and is causing a new wave of ruckus.

------
Qahlel
Technically, that's how I had found about Asmongold in the first place. The
real money -for streamers- is in Twitch. What he's doing, is logical and smart
for his bottom-line.

~~~
Hamuko
Yeah, I found about Asmongold on YouTube as well. Watched some clips, amusing
stuff. But where that failed was that I didn't go on Twitch to watch his
streams. I think an important question is what's the conversion rate from
YouTube to Twitch. And what kind of an incentive is there for people to go on
Twitch if the "best bits" go on YouTube anyways?

~~~
nickjj
I think it depends on the audience.

Personally I don't watch sports because I don't find it very interesting at
all. Seriously, I would rather watch paint dry than most sports.

But I would (and sometimes do) watch a few minute highlight clips of someone
who is extremely talented just schooling the competition at a professional
level. It caters towards a different type of perspective. I don't care who
wins or loses or even what sport it is. I just like seeing people excel at
their craft, and it's super interesting to see how big of a skill gap there is
between a really legendary player and an average player at the pro level.

A sports network will never get a dime from me, I'll never purchase tickets to
a game and I would never wear any merchandise related to that player or sport.
But in the end, I'm now aware of that player for something positive and I
think for something to really take off that general awareness is critical.

------
meerita
Asmongold made a good move. I follow his stream since 2017 and it's one of the
best. He did something interesting that no one (companies, individuals)
normally does: he has let several of his fans create their own videos using
his image, something unthinkable for today's brands that just for the sake of
mentioning them already take you down the content. When these fans already
amassed the popularity, instead of canceling them, he made them the best
proposal: to be part of their world. This should be an example for all those
brands that make things wrong.

~~~
BiteCode_dev
I always wondered with big brands never did this. Seems like a win-win: let
them do free work and the market select for the best to hire.

~~~
arkitaip
Because it means losing control over their brand. Who knows what some random
youtuber will do, who they are, etc. It's just not worth all the legal
headache.

~~~
BiteCode_dev
They do it anyway. And it saves you the cost of the cat and mouse game. You
cannot win this unless you create a dictature. There is Mickey porn and
fascist Pepa pig anyway. So why not collect the benefit of having real fans
making great content instead attacking them.

E.g: nintendo killed an incredible fan made metroid game. It seems so short
sighted.

------
radicalriddler
A lot of streamers actually do this. There was a streamer house that did this
exact thing a month ago. And also the biggest female streamer also employed an
"editor" who was previously ripping content straight from her stream.

~~~
ceezuns
Are you talking about OfflineTV?

------
xwowsersx
Does anyone have recommendations for good resources to learn about video
editing? Perhaps something specifically geared towards YouTube. I have some
videos I want to publish and would like them to seem at least somewhat well-
produced.

~~~
nitrogen
Buy some software and start playing with it, then try to mimic the feel
(length of cuts, length of or absence of fades, lighting style, sound levels
and EQ, etc.) of a show you like.

------
moltar
Same I’ve heard (but have no proof of) that clothing brands don’t mind knock
offs of limited edition items, because that helps to spread the hype. But they
do care very much about knock offs of their bread and butter inventory which
is mass produced, because that hurts their bottom line.

------
firefoxd
Last year I created an extension just for that. All it does is turn let you
know that the video you are watching is a reupload and provides a link to the
original.

[https://www.youdupe.app/](https://www.youdupe.app/)

~~~
walshemj
Just what we need more MFA spam - did you not think even for on second about
the ethics of what you are doing.

~~~
Kiro
What's MFA spam?

~~~
walshemj
Made for AdSense

~~~
Kiro
Thanks! Where's the AdSense component in this? Not doubting you, just want to
know how it works.

------
ArlenBales
> He explained that, in the wake of a YouTube monetization change that targets
> videos featuring the same content, a handful of “reuploaders,

Does anyone have a link or more information on the specifics of this change?

